# What happens when a Lithium battery gets wet?



## jsr (Jun 19, 2006)

On FLR, Doug states often that if a light gets wet inside, just open it up to let it dry and use it again. Now, if water got in the light, that means water's also on the primary lithium batteries. What happens when a primary Lithium gets wet? Something bad? "Vent with flame"?
Thanks.


----------



## jsr (Jun 23, 2006)

So does this mean no one knows what happens when a primary Lithium battery gets wet?


----------



## chimo (Jun 23, 2006)

Check Newbie's recent posts. He cut the top off one and soaked it in a container of water. I don't believe anything spectacular happened. Of course, that was with a specific brand (Duracell, IIRC).

Paul


----------



## kromeke (Jun 23, 2006)

If it gets wet with fresh water, not much of anything happens. You shouldn't leave them wet for an extended period of time. If it is salt water, the water conducts electricity much more than fresh water and it will cause the battery to discharge. Also, the salt water is more likely to corrode the housing of the battery, even if it is stainless steel. You shouldn't leave any batteries in a wet condition for an extended period of time (days). A little water won't hurt, but you should keep them dry. Fresh water will also conduct enough electricity to discharge the cell slowly. 

A punctured battery, you should not get wet. There is metallic lithium present in primary lithium batteries. This will generate hydrogen gas and lithium hydroxide if it comes into contact with water.

If you are worried about changing batteries in the rain, do it if you need light. Dry them out as soon as possible after that. Otherwise, treat batteries like ammunition or a firearm, keep them dry. Ideally in a cool dry place.


----------



## jsr (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. Just wanted to make sure my batteries weren't going to blow on me while I'm changing them out. Hopefully they're all well sealed. I don't keep punctured batteries, but sometimes, the holes may be difficult to see.


----------

